# Just ordered my long tubes!!!



## tturk (Feb 8, 2006)

I just ordered my Supermaxx long tube headers w/cats. I already have the borla cat back. I was wondering if anyone has done this? Also, what should i expect as far as how much louder it will be?

thanks!


----------



## tturk (Feb 8, 2006)

*got them installed!*

ok the installation wasnt that bad at all. It took me about 5 hours by myself. (with a lift). They look and sound great! I will post pics soon. 

Question?

I am getting 4 codes. All O2 related i believe. I believe i need to have it tuned? how do i go about doing this? Does anyone know of anyone in the Cincinnati area who could help me? 

Sorry about all the questions! thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## Route 66 (May 30, 2005)

Bet it sounds good. Yeah, In sure the 02's are going crazy. You'll need to find someone to tune em out for ya. And it wont hurt to drive it while you find a tuner.


----------



## tturk (Feb 8, 2006)

Where is a good place to go? Could a dealership help me? should i take it to a dealership?


----------



## Route 66 (May 30, 2005)

Let your fingers do the walking: Yellow pages.:lol: 
You might want to check out these forums.....might find someone who knows of a place near you that can help you out. http://www.ls1tech.com/forums/ and http://www.ls2gto.com/forums/


----------



## PRO MMA (Jan 28, 2007)

Horizon Motorsports 3304795477. Ask for Bubba. I have a 350z and am considering getting a Goat this spring. I'm located in Akron, Ohio. But I know Bubba can tune about anything. Give him a call. He might be able to help you. I can't recall what town in Ohio he's in off the top of my head


----------

